# To any Australians living and working in Dubai....



## rowey71

Hello,

I'm after some information in regards any hurdles to watch out for; as I'm looking to come to Dubai for month to look for work in May 2008 with in the IT industry (preferably DBA/Consultant work) over there.

I currently have a mate that’s working over there at the moment (located in the Emirate Towers), in which he's been trying to drag me over the past 6 months.

What I would like to know in preparation is:



Any or what visas are required to for an Australian to come to Dubai and look for work for 1 month?


What are best agencies to contact in regards to IT work in Dubai?


What are the better locations to work in Dubai, in particular for IT work e.g. Internet City Free zone?


What is the typical wage for an expat with 5 years experience as Database Administrator (Oracle 8i, 9, 10g on Windows and UNIX and SQL Server 2000 and 2005)?


Average cost of living?


Has there been any difficulties or tolerance issues for Australians living and working in Dubai?


What is the age limitation for expats working in Dubai?


And finally, is there anything I should watch for while looking for work in Dubai?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Craig


----------



## jobsright

*heading to UAE*

Hi Craig,
I am still in Oz but looking at a 2 year contract starting in april 08.
The employer will organise Visas, Bank accounts, the whole bit.
They did say I will need a chunk of cash to pay rent in advance however some banks are offering rent loans to newcomers (guaranteed by the employer).
hope this helps.


----------



## Heatherw

Hello Craig

Im Heather, English but married to an aussie

I dont know about the IT questions but i can answer the others

to come into dubai you dont need a visa, they will stamp your passport and that will cover you for 60 days, if you find work you leave the country and re-enter on a work visa, if you dont find a job in that time dont worry, leave the country and re-enter they will stamp your passport again (there is no limit to how many times you re-enter. i did it for 1 year)

Cost of living isnt bad, food is reasonable in the supermarket, you should be able to afford dinners out in 5* hotels

If you are clever you will get a good package with your job, they will pay your rent, travel expenses, maybe even a car. depending on how quallified you are and how much they want you, (but you are from a western country that means you already have your foot in the door)

No worries about being an Aussie out here, although you will be asked about the Cricket alot


hope i helped

Heather


----------



## helene12

*Hi Heather,*

Noticed your information was very useful with what to look out for in Dubai upon arriving . Im coming over to Dubai with my husband in march from Australia - My husband is a commercial wall and floor tiler and Im currently in Real estate sales and also qualified in Day spa aesthetics.
so Im not entirely sure how to get someone to sponsor us before we arrive?
Id love my partner to get set up with some work for when we arrive and I can look later - If you have any ideas as to contacts or where we can stay initially - ( sharjah looks good - theres an aussie college for kids ) mine are in primary school.
let me know.
Regards Helen


----------



## Zenab

*To Helen*



helene12 said:


> Noticed your information was very useful with what to look out for in Dubai upon arriving . Im coming over to Dubai with my husband in march from Australia - My husband is a commercial wall and floor tiler and Im currently in Real estate sales and also qualified in Day spa aesthetics.
> so Im not entirely sure how to get someone to sponsor us before we arrive?
> Id love my partner to get set up with some work for when we arrive and I can look later - If you have any ideas as to contacts or where we can stay initially - ( sharjah looks good - theres an aussie college for kids ) mine are in primary school.
> let me know.
> Regards Helen


I have noticed that your husband works as a commercial tiler in Dubai, how did he land that job as my husband is a lso a wall and floor tiler commercial and domestic and we are looking for work for him in the UAE and work for me as a teacher, i would like some advise from any one out there please. Thanks Zenab


----------



## Geordie Armani

helene12 said:


> Noticed your information was very useful with what to look out for in Dubai upon arriving . Im coming over to Dubai with my husband in march from Australia - My husband is a commercial wall and floor tiler and Im currently in Real estate sales and also qualified in Day spa aesthetics.
> so Im not entirely sure how to get someone to sponsor us before we arrive?
> Id love my partner to get set up with some work for when we arrive and I can look later - If you have any ideas as to contacts or where we can stay initially - ( sharjah looks good - theres an aussie college for kids ) mine are in primary school.
> let me know.
> Regards Helen



your husband doesn't have a job??? and you are moving over here? not a wise move I am afraid.


----------



## antropocentricus

Re the visas. I would advise a word of caution. I have been informed that there has been change to the rules such that you cannot work in the UAE if you enter under a visit stamp on your passport. I am moving over to the UAE and I was forced to apply for a work permit (implies a wait of 4 to 6 weeks) before I can start work!

Just be weary as I hear that the authorities there don't take kindly to breaking rules.


----------



## rowey71

Hey Heather,

Bit late on the reply, sorry about that. Your information was very helpful. During my first day in Dubai, my mate took me out for a Dubai brunch as I had five contacts for work in Dubai for Management roles (mind you, I have don't much management work, besides filling in a management role while staff members were away). I couldn't believe it; arrive in Dubai at 7, brunch with mates at 11, 5 contacts for possible opportunities by 1:00pm. Than after brunch at the Cellar, over to the Irish Village for few cold drinks to finish off the first day in the UAE.

My trip in May 08 was to sus out the cost of living and whether I would enjoy the life style. I can honestly say that I would definitely enjoy it; Barristers in the arvos after work or even heading up the Views in the Emirates Towers (very nice) or 360's.

Since I've been back in OZ, I've endeavored to kept in contact the with the business contact I made until I return in March 09, where I intend to put in a 100% into looking for work.

Once again I would like to say thank you for your advice, much appreciated. The only downside now is that I have to pay 500 AED for a tourist visa upon arrival, which is still reasonable I guess.

Craig


----------



## sgilli3

Australians get a visa on arrival- no cost
Do you not hold an Australian passport?


----------



## rowey71

Yes I do. I mentioned the fee for the tourist visa's as I read that with in the Gulfnews on the flight back to Australia in June 08. It had mentioned (not in detail) that tourist outside of the UAE will be required to pay 500 AED upon application for a tourist visa.

But like I mentioned, not a lot detail was provided.

Happy New Years everyone.


----------

